# 36cm nano



## Joe Faria (1 Nov 2009)

Had a few problems with my cube, so I had to decom the tank. Made a new tank and started a new project.

Here's the specs:
Tank:36x25x30cm
Lighting:24w PC
Filtration: Aquaclear 20 modded with a surface skimmer
Substrate: peat, laterite, black gravel and Amazon sand
Hardscape: Redmoor Wood and Seiryu Stones
Flora: Java Fern â€narrow leafâ€, bolbitis heudeloti, anubias nana, anubias nana petite, fissidens fontanus and Riccardia chamedryfolia.
Fauna: Celestichthys margaritatus, otocinclus sp. and Neocaridina denticulata sinensis var. red.


----------



## Superman (2 Nov 2009)

Looks great and I am looking forward to updates.


----------



## TBRO (2 Nov 2009)

Nice hard scape Joe, love the celestial danios. Never seen  Riccardia chamedryfolia before - looking foreward to seeing it grown in - T


----------



## George Farmer (2 Nov 2009)

Lovely little nano that will only get better as it matures!

Congrats!


----------



## elanmak (2 Nov 2009)

Are the fish celestial danio or galaxy rasbora?


----------



## fish.com1 (2 Nov 2009)

elanmak said:
			
		

> Are the fish celestial danio or galaxy rasbora?



There the same fish  

Tank looks great Joe


----------



## Steve Smith (2 Nov 2009)

That looks great Joe!  lovely textures from the rock


----------



## LondonDragon (4 Nov 2009)

Looking good Joe  Parabens


----------



## Joe Faria (5 Nov 2009)

Superman said:
			
		

> Looks great and I am looking forward to updates.


thanks for following my journal.


			
				TBRO said:
			
		

> Nice hard scape Joe, love the celestial danios. Never seen  Riccardia chamedryfolia before - looking foreward to seeing it grown in - T


tbro- mini pellia it's a great plant, but takes really long time to start growing. If you see it, buy it...  


			
				George Farmer said:
			
		

> Lovely little nano that will only get better as it matures!
> thanks George. I got the same opinion.
> 
> Congrats!





			
				elanmak said:
			
		

> Are the fish celestial danio or galaxy rasbora?


  


			
				fish.com1 said:
			
		

> elanmak said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks mate


			
				SteveUK said:
			
		

> That looks great Joe!  lovely textures from the rock


they are indeed great rocks, but raise your hardness like hell   


			
				LondonDragon said:
			
		

> Looking good Joe  Parabens


Hi Paulo, 
thanks mate...
btw... still remember the fissidens you sent me? looks great.

Now update. Got some new shrimps


----------



## LondonDragon (5 Nov 2009)

Joe Faria said:
			
		

> Hi Paulo,
> thanks mate...
> btw... still remember the fissidens you sent me? looks great.
> Now update. Got some new shrimps   ]


Off course mate, its looking great, glad you happy with it 
How is it growing for you? 
Are those bees or crystals? I have some Crystal Black S grade that look awesome too


----------



## Joe Faria (5 Nov 2009)

LondonDragon said:
			
		

> Joe Faria said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



OlÃ¡ Paulo,
It's growing great... I already gave some to a couple of friends.
It's crystal black shrimp, but don't ask me for what kind of grades are. I don't have a clue, but they are beautiful little buggers.

AbraÃ§o.


----------



## LondonDragon (5 Nov 2009)

Joe Faria said:
			
		

> OlÃ¡ Paulo,
> It's growing great... I already gave some to a couple of friends.
> It's crystal black shrimp, but don't ask me for what kind of grades are. I don't have a clue, but they are beautiful little buggers.
> AbraÃ§o.


They look great, mine have deeper whites, other than that not much difference  mine have bred once, hopefully more soon 
Parabens 

AbraÃ§o
Paulo


----------



## Joe Faria (7 Nov 2009)

just to share this pic


----------



## Joe Faria (15 Nov 2009)

Hi, 
2 weeks are gone since the set-up. So far, no major issues with the tank inhabitants, and my RCS female presented me with at least a dozen shrimplets.
The bad thing, it's about the GH, that keep rising (my water it's about 6Âº and now it's about 12Âº), due to the use of seiryu stone, and some plants are having some problems to adapt, like bolbitis and my mosses (mini-pellia and phoenix moss).

Today's pic.


----------



## JamesM (15 Nov 2009)

Nice Joe, great pics too bud


----------



## Steve Smith (15 Nov 2009)

Looking really good Joe


----------



## hydrophyte (15 Nov 2009)

That's a nice little tank and great pictures too. I love those shrimp specimen shots.


----------



## Joe Faria (16 Nov 2009)

JamesM said:
			
		

> Nice Joe, great pics too bud


Hi James,
Thanks


			
				SteveUK said:
			
		

> Looking really good Joe


Steve,
Just tried to make a place where fish and shrimp feel confortable



			
				hydrophyte said:
			
		

> That's a nice little tank and great pictures too. I love those shrimp specimen shots.


thanks hydrophyte,
Glad you like it...


----------



## Joe Faria (16 Nov 2009)

Hi,
Got some news to share   
I went to my lfs what a lovely sight. Some really nice fish to have - boraras brigittae. Brought a small group of 6 home. Added as well to the nano a killer snail.







Swimming free after conditioning.



 crystal black shrimp in housekeeping


----------



## rawr (16 Nov 2009)

I've been wanting to do a similar sort of aquascape for ages, this has turned out real nice - nice one!


----------



## Joe Faria (18 Nov 2009)

Hello,
Got some sad news  :crying: .
For an unkown reason all the boraras brigittae died and with that almost took with them all my crystal black shrimp colony. Just got one shrimp left.
Started with big wc to keep ammonia levels to acceptable levels for shrimp and fish.


----------



## YzemaN (19 Nov 2009)

Oh no! They're such beauties once they grow a bit and colour up 
But good luck with it all. The tank itsef is ooking ace!


----------



## Joe Faria (24 Nov 2009)

Hi,
Already ordered a new nano tank for next project...  
But decided to introduce new shrimps to the tank. A small colony of crystal red shrimp...


----------



## Wraithio (25 Nov 2009)

Thats a dead nice tank! Good choice on shrimp too! Look good when there is a sea of red and white


----------



## NeilW (25 Nov 2009)

I keep CRS but I've always been curious what the result would be when they breed with crystal black shrimp?  I'm guessing your the person to ask as you have both!


----------



## Wraithio (25 Nov 2009)

I think you just end up with a mix of both?


----------



## NeilW (25 Nov 2009)

Wraithio said:
			
		

> I think you just end up with a mix of both?


Black and red?! May think about getting some black ones next time I get some


----------



## Wraithio (25 Nov 2009)

Yeah they are the same breed, just different colour variations. I don't think they work the same as cherrys, yellows, etc in you getting dull hybrids though.


----------



## daniel19831123 (26 Nov 2009)

You might want to be careful or else you will end up losing some of those precious crystal red shrimp. The anubias that you got in the tank is poisonous to the shrimp and trimming the plants will most inevitably kill of your crystal red. So far anubias plant and cryptocoryne is a no no when it comes to crystal red shrimp.


----------



## Joe Faria (29 Nov 2009)

Wraithio said:
			
		

> Thats a dead nice tank! Good choice on shrimp too! Look good when there is a sea of red and white


Thanks.... glad you like it.
It's indeed a beautifull sight, the contrast between the green plants and red's of the shrimps.


			
				NeilW said:
			
		

> I keep CRS but I've always been curious what the result would be when they breed with crystal black shrimp?  I'm guessing your the person to ask as you have both!





			
				Wraithio said:
			
		

> I think you just end up with a mix of both?





			
				Wraithio said:
			
		

> I think you just end up with a mix of both?





			
				NeilW said:
			
		

> Wraithio said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





			
				Wraithio said:
			
		

> Yeah they are the same breed, just different colour variations. I don't think they work the same as cherrys, yellows, etc in you getting dull hybrids though.


Thanks to all...
I'm not an expert about keeping this kind of shrimps, but when you mix CRS and CBS, their offspring will look like their parents. So, no black and red shrimp will appear. You can have some of the CBS with a brownish colouration.
Btw, I don't have Crystal black shrimps in this tank anymore...  


			
				daniel19831123 said:
			
		

> You might want to be careful or else you will end up losing some of those precious crystal red shrimp. The anubias that you got in the tank is poisonous to the shrimp and trimming the plants will most inevitably kill of your crystal red. So far anubias plant and cryptocoryne is a no no when it comes to crystal red shrimp.


Hi Daniel,
About that.... in my opinion it's only a myth. All plants release substances or toxins into the water. Just google it for alelopathy.


A week after adding the crystal red shrimp, life in the nano tank goes on. The CPD's are very fun to watch, got lot's of new red cherry shrimp and the crystal red shrimps are doing great.

Some algae just started to appear on the rocks, but got no major concerns about it. A simple nerite snail will do the job.


----------



## Mark Evans (29 Nov 2009)

you produce some really nice images joe


----------



## AdAndrews (30 Nov 2009)

looks great. more mature now rocks have a little colour on them


----------



## Tony Swinney (30 Nov 2009)

Sorry to hear about your losses Joe, but congrats on the new inhabitanks.  The tank looks beautiful, there is something about photos of shrimps on fissidens that just looks magical to me, I think its a scale thing   

Tony


----------



## Joe Faria (30 Nov 2009)

saintly said:
			
		

> you produce some really nice images joe


Thanks mate...
I just take loads of pics and then choose the best. Still improving my skills   



			
				AdAndrews said:
			
		

> looks great. more mature now rocks have a little colour on them


Hi,
Will try this week to add a nerite snail or two to sort that "colour"   



			
				Tonser said:
			
		

> Sorry to hear about your losses Joe, but congrats on the new inhabitanks.  The tank looks beautiful, there is something about photos of shrimps on fissidens that just looks magical to me, I think its a scale thing
> 
> Tony


Thanks Tonser. In fact black crystal shrimp are an old time favourite and will try to add at least two CBS as soon as possible to the nano.
Fissidens are great mosses and give that "special" touch to any invert/ shrimp tank.


----------



## Joe Faria (2 Dec 2009)

Hi,
Got some updates....
Today I bought new bulbs to replace the old ones and bought a group of corydoras pygmaeus to keep CPD's distracted.... and it works.


----------



## Mark Evans (2 Dec 2009)

nice images joe

 just watch the metering on the camera. they look a tad under exposed.


----------



## Joe Faria (3 Dec 2009)

saintly said:
			
		

> nice images joe
> 
> just watch the metering on the camera. they look a tad under exposed.


Thanks mate... I will pay more attention next time   

Some pics to share.
My berried female red shrimp.



and my mosses.


----------



## NA-Fan (3 Dec 2009)

What a beautiful little gem!  

I love it and the photos.


----------



## Vito (4 Dec 2009)

lovely tank Jose, i love the natural look you have achieved.


----------



## Joe Faria (9 Dec 2009)

Hi,
During last week I replaced my bulbs. Since then I've noticed some really nice growth from bolbitis and mosses.
Noticed as well some clado algae growing in the driftwood and for precaution I reduced the light quantity, just living one bulb on.
Will keep daily water changes of 10% and, if the algae don't go will have to try CO2. Will see what happens now.


----------



## hydrophyte (10 Dec 2009)

That's very nice. You have some of my favorite creatures in there. I really like pygmy cories quite a lot.


----------



## Joe Faria (11 Dec 2009)

hydrophyte said:
			
		

> That's very nice. You have some of my favorite creatures in there. I really like pygmy cories quite a lot.


Hi, 
Thanks...
Pygmy cories are little gems but very fragile


----------



## Joe Faria (18 Dec 2009)

Clado still there, but overdosing excel and spot treatment with H2O2 it's working and, trimmed most of the affected leaves.

Algae pics to share with you  :whistle:








Some got a moss background, I got an algae background...  side view




Shrimps at feeding time.


----------



## Joe Faria (21 Dec 2009)

Some pics to share   .


----------



## NeilW (21 Dec 2009)

Joe Faria said:
			
		

> Some pics to share   .


Looks like they've got plenty to eat there Joe   lovely tank though.


----------



## Joe Faria (22 Dec 2009)

NeilW said:
			
		

> Looks like they've got plenty to eat there Joe   lovely tank though.


Thanks mate... fish and shrimp look happy.

Got some updates   .
Even the battle against algae it's not finished, I added another group of shrimps. Crystal Black's are an old time favourite, so I decided to get a few more. 






Happy Crystal Red shrimp grazing on my lovely mosses   






What you think about my pregnant CPD?


----------



## hydrophyte (24 Dec 2009)

That moss looks really nice. I also like that algae patina on the driftwood and stones. I am impressed that you got that little bit of algae growth on those surfaces, but kept it off the moss.


----------



## Cyworld (26 Dec 2009)

I think the algae on the rocks make it look nice.
Except for the thread algae.
You should remove them manually.


----------



## Joe Faria (30 Dec 2009)

Cyworld said:
			
		

> I think the algae on the rocks make it look nice.
> Except for the thread algae.
> You should remove them manually.





			
				hydrophyte said:
			
		

> That moss looks really nice. I also like that algae patina on the driftwood and stones. I am impressed that you got that little bit of algae growth on those surfaces, but kept it off the moss.



Thanks guys for your replies... been testing a few things in the last days.

Since last week I'm adding CO2 to the tank. I've noticed the bolbitis it's full of new leaves on it's rhizome and mosses looks greener. Clado still there but it's starting to retrieve.

2 months later this tank still got plenty to offer . Female CPD looks every day more round and fatty. The CPD's group look happy. CRS and CBS are growing nicely, but no babies shrimps had been seen yet. Red Cherrie's looks like factories in double shifts producing babies. I got lot's of them berried.











Once, someone ask me what I give to my fish and shrimps.


----------



## Joe Faria (6 Jan 2010)

got new guys to help with the cleanings.


----------



## hydrophyte (7 Jan 2010)

Really nice. I love this beautiful little tank.


----------



## Joe Faria (13 Jan 2010)

Hi,
Some pics to share of the tank and pregnant CRS


----------



## Joe Faria (17 Jan 2010)

Just to share some pics of my mosses and shrimps...


----------



## LondonDragon (19 Jan 2010)

Boas Joe,

Nice macros  specially like the Pellia its looking great.

Any babies yet?


----------



## Joe Faria (20 Jan 2010)

LondonDragon said:
			
		

> Boas Joe,
> 
> Nice macros  specially like the Pellia its looking great.
> 
> Any babies yet?



OlÃ¡ Paulo,
No babies yet mate, but I got one berried CRS female and another one I think it's pregnant too   ...
Btw, my fontanus it's the one tou sent to me and it's looking great... the mini-pellia it's quite special and very sensible too. It doesn't tolerate sudden changes on it's enviroment and it melts in less than a blink of eyes...

AbraÃ§o.


----------



## Joe Faria (15 Feb 2010)

Hi,
Some pics to update after a month....


----------



## Themuleous (15 Feb 2010)

Loving this tank 

Sam


----------



## NeilW (25 Mar 2010)

Where did you get hold of your mini pellia Joe?
cheers,
-Neil


----------



## ghostsword (25 Mar 2010)

@ Joe Amazing looking nano, really like the rock formation, and the anubias on it...


----------



## Joe Faria (27 Mar 2010)

NeilW said:
			
		

> Where did you get hold of your mini pellia Joe?
> cheers,
> -Neil


Hi Neil, I ordered it here in Portugal... a small square of 4x4 cm cost me around 5Â£ one year ago.

This nano it's on cruise control now. No problems, just WC and add a little bit of ferts one time per week... it couldn't be better.


----------



## Joe Faria (24 Apr 2010)

Last monday I gave/sold all my RCS colony to friends, so at the moment just got CRS, CBS and Amano Shrimps in the nano tank, for invertebrates species...
Having less 100+ shrimp in the tank, water quality improve and yesterday I spotted some tiny fry darting in the tank.
First I thought that could be the couple of ottos I got in the tank.




After looking for some info in the net, I'm start to think that could my CPD's fry....
Some pics of the babies  , but with about 2mm size, it's quite complicate to take a decent pic with camera :whistle:


----------



## LondonDragon (26 Apr 2010)

Looks like I am not the only one giving up on the CRS hehe time to try something new here 
You need to get rid of all that algae


----------



## chilled84 (27 Apr 2010)

Joe Faria said:
			
		

> Last monday I gave/sold all my RCS colony to friends, so at the moment just got CRS, CBS and Amano Shrimps in the nano tank, for invertebrates species...
> Having less 100+ shrimp in the tank, water quality improve and yesterday I spotted some tiny fry darting in the tank.
> First I thought that could be the couple of ottos I got in the tank.
> 
> ...



Jo i think im going to be sick lol, That algaue needs a real kick in the.., Its such a lovely tank to have that beat you.


----------



## ghostsword (27 Apr 2010)

A bottle of Easycarbo should fix it, right?


----------



## LondonDragon (27 Apr 2010)

ghostsword said:
			
		

> A bottle of Easycarbo should fix it, right?


Oh yes, if you dump the whole bottle in there for sure, including fish and plants


----------



## ghostsword (27 Apr 2010)

LondonDragon said:
			
		

> ghostsword said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Come on, you know what I meant..   But maybe you not out of the mark.. Would a bottle of EasyCarbo kill the plants?


----------



## LondonDragon (27 Apr 2010)

ghostsword said:
			
		

> Come on, you know what I meant..   But maybe you not out of the mark.. Would a bottle of EasyCarbo kill the plants?


There are other ways to eradicate algae, proper maintenance and a good balance between lights, flow, CO2 and nutrients, EC will probably fix it in the short term, but if you don't find the problem it will just pop up again when you stop the EC.

EC Kills everything, spotted dosed some algae in my tank two weeks ago, on some wood, a bit dropped on the Fissidens and its now all dead, also 10 ml dropped on top of a Threadfin Rainbow and it nose divided into the gravel instantly, and never recovered.


----------



## dw1305 (27 Apr 2010)

Hi all,
I think they are CPD fry. Lots of moss is apparently the secret to breeding them (you need a male and a female as well).


> Jo i think im going to be sick lol, That algaue needs a real kick in the.., Its such a lovely tank to have that beat you.


Chilled84 you are approaching this from the wrong direction you need "a fish" mind set, It's not algae it's "biofilm", and it is full of all sorts of good things (rotifers, diatoms, protozoa) if you are a CPD fry (or an _Otocinclus_). 

In low tech. tanks it really is "healthy biofilm, healthy tank".

This is also one of the reasons for the success of moss for breeding CPD (and other fish) it is the large surface area inside the tangle of moss for biofilm development, as well as the physical protection of the moss that allows the fry to survive. 

cheers Darrel


----------



## chilled84 (27 Apr 2010)

dw1305 said:
			
		

> Hi all,
> I think they are CPD fry. Lots of moss is apparently the secret to breeding them (you need a male and a female as well).
> 
> 
> ...



I know I know, I didnt have my fish head on this morning.    But for puposes or rearing, yes your information is correct and this is the perfect condition for that activaty.


----------



## Joe Faria (29 Aug 2010)

Battle against algae still goes on... honestly don't have any rush on it, but it's starting to be a bit annoying and gettin' my lovely mosses.... but got all kind BBA, GSA and Clado.
So in the last 4 weeks increase the volume of WC (roughly 50 - 75%) every 3 days. CO2 diy and Elos ferts, and just bought EasyCarbo because Excel is out of stock for months at my lfs.









and this is how my galaxy fry look now  4 moths later


----------



## NeilW (30 Aug 2010)

Great to see this tank is still going, it was part of the inspiration for setting up my own nano. 

My nano is a very similar setup (low-tech and mossy) and I too am struggling with the odd bit of algae!  So far I had BGA which I managed to wipe out, but now I have the odd strand of staghorn since being on holiday.

I think waterchanges and EasyCarbo are the way to go like your doing   
(I'm guessing you already know but be careful of your lovely Pellia when your dosing, that would be sad to see if it didn't react well.)

Keep up the good work!


----------



## LondonDragon (22 Apr 2012)

What happened to Joe? Está na hora de actualizar isto


----------



## Joe Faria (22 Apr 2012)

LondonDragon said:
			
		

> What happened to Joe? Está na hora de actualizar isto



Hi mate,
this tank had been decom last month...
all it's inhabitants are now in small pond that I got in my garden....

I stop to updating this and in all forums, don't know really why...
I've been involved in other project, that used to take lot's of my free time... competitive pc gaming.....

Right now Paulo, I'm just starting a new life, because I'm moved to Switzerland about 3 weeks ago..... left everything behind, trying to restart again to give a better life to my son......

Still got to find a house, a proper job, bring family to near me and restart from scratch all related to this hobby and build a new gaming rig....

It will take a while... but I will win this fight, and with the help of some friends it won't be that hard....

PS: remember that bit of fissidens you gave to me??? the one featured in this tank??? It grew to a size of more than 1.5ft in other tank, and gave loads to a few friends... gonna miss that moss


----------



## LondonDragon (24 Apr 2012)

Moving country is not easy task, been there and done that! Would not dream of doing it again anytime soon, not even to move back home!

All the best Joe and if you need more fissidens once you have settled in let me know  I have family in Geneva and Zurich  and not very far across the border in St Ettienne near Lyon


----------



## Joe Faria (24 Apr 2012)

LondonDragon said:
			
		

> Moving country is not easy task, been there and done that! Would not dream of doing it again anytime soon, not even to move back home!
> 
> All the best Joe and if you need more fissidens once you have settled in let me know  I have family in Geneva and Zurich  and not very far across the border in St Ettienne near Lyon



Thanks mate....
this is my 4th country move.... so I think I'm an expert on that.... sadly   

And yes, when I settle down, and afford to set up a new tank, I might give you a call for that lovely fissidens


----------



## LondonDragon (24 Apr 2012)

You should have moved to London, would be neighbours again


----------



## Joe Faria (24 Apr 2012)

I thought on returning to Uk buddy, but money wise Switzerland will always be Switzerland, and I still got some responsabilities in Portugal, that I couldn't afford if was in UK, and that's the main reason I came to here. Be able to have a decent life and afford to pay my dues there....


----------



## Antipofish (24 Apr 2012)

LondonDragon said:
			
		

> Moving country is not easy task, been there and done that! Would not dream of doing it again anytime soon, not even to move back home!
> 
> All the best Joe and if you need more fissidens once you have settled in let me know  I have family in Geneva and Zurich  and not very far across the border in St Ettienne near Lyon



I bloody would !  If I had the chance, and I did not have my mother to consider (she's a widow and I am an only child), I would be back to New Zealand in a flash.  Having said that, at the moment, I quite fancy somewhere REALLY hot !!! LOL.


----------



## Joe Faria (24 Apr 2012)

Antipofish said:
			
		

> LondonDragon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



We are speaking about a country that's it's near bankrupt, or already bankrupt.... people are starving, you can't live anymore, and your bloody money it's enough for even taking your son to MacDonald's to have an happy meal....
That's sad, but it's the reality in Portugal....


----------



## darren636 (24 Apr 2012)

pretty much all countries are bankrupt, debt , be it personal or national is out of control. tough times ahead.


----------

